# 6wks. into raw, doing great (some pics to show)! A couple questions too..



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just wanted to give a little update on Piper. She's been on raw for 6wks. now and is doing great. Still has had no issues whatsoever with the transition. 

So far, she's had chicken quarters, turkey necks, boneless chicken, boneless beef and I threw in some sardines in with her chicken quarters one time as well. No issues from any of that. The schedule I'm doing currently is quarters + boneless chicken, boneless beef, turkey neck, repeat. I just got some boneless pork as well and will be adding that in next week (she just started with the beef this past Sunday). I also got some chicken liver which I'm introducing tonight with her quarters. I know everyone says to start small with liver.. I cut them into 1x1" (if that) pieces to start with. 

Does that all sound okay? 

Now that she's been on it for awhile, I will say I'm starting to fret a bit about variety, getting enough out of everything, getting the 80/10/10 ratio correct, etc. I know that's normal though. The only supplement she's getting is fish oil & a probiotic. She looks great IMO, so I'm guessing I'm doing okay so far. I took these the other day:




























Just wanted to update you guys since you've all been so helpful during this whole process


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds and looks like you are doing great. Yes, I think variety bothers us all.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh and eggs! She gets 2 whole eggs a week


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I ADORE Piper....she is so dang cute.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I ADORE Piper....she is so dang cute.


Thank you  She's my girl.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Holy thighs!!! She is BEAUTIFUL! 

I noticed when I was switching my gang over some of them did better one certain protiens than others. Liver didn't seem to bother one but even a small amount gave another the runs.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

maplewood said:


> Holy thighs!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> I noticed when I was switching my gang over some of them did better one certain protiens than others. Liver didn't seem to bother one but even a small amount gave another the runs.


Thank you  Yeah she is all muscle.. definitely has some nice thighs!

I'm hoping she does well with the liver!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Thank you  Yeah she is all muscle.. definitely has some nice thighs!
> 
> I'm hoping she does well with the liver!


You're quite welcome  I love seeing fit active dogs and over weight dogs are the bane of my existence!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my, Piper is quite a beauty!! Glad to see she has adjusted so well.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

maplewood said:


> You're quite welcome  I love seeing fit active dogs and over weight dogs are the bane of my existence!


Same here! Obesity seems to be so common with Bully breeds.. I swear, every time I go to a specific Pit Bull event, I see SO many "table tops" and it drives me nuts.



Rodeo said:


> Oh my, Piper is quite a beauty!! Glad to see she has adjusted so well.


Thank you  I'm glad too, she really seems to be taking to the whole raw thing very well.


----------



## ginger9702 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like you are doing an awesome job! Can't wait for mine to get a new protein source!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The pictures look awesome. ANd it sounds like you have a great amount of variety at this stage in the game. Slow and steady is always best in transition. And, as long as stools are looking healthy and everything else is good, don't worry too much about exact ratios. 
Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

ginger9702 said:


> Looks like you are doing an awesome job! Can't wait for mine to get a new protein source!


Thank you  I was excited to get her on more proteins as well.



PuppyPaws said:


> The pictures look awesome. ANd it sounds like you have a great amount of variety at this stage in the game. Slow and steady is always best in transition. And, as long as stools are looking healthy and everything else is good, don't worry too much about exact ratios.
> Keep up the good work! :biggrin:


Good to hear.. I definitely went (and still am going) the slow and steady route with her! Thank you


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, Piper is such a stunning dog. I love her colors!

Good job on the transition - now when are you switching the other two over? lol, no pressure... but I'm sure you've at least given it some thought.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Meow Piper, you sexy girl!! 

Kady, I am so glad she is doing so well on the raw. Told ya!!! :wink:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DANG those are some muscular legs! She is beautiful. I love how she is like a washed out tricolor. I have never seen that color before. What is it called?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

My goodness she is beautiful! I demand more pictures of this girl!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Julie said:


> Wow, Piper is such a stunning dog. I love her colors!
> 
> Good job on the transition - now when are you switching the other two over? lol, no pressure... but I'm sure you've at least given it some thought.


Thank you 

LOL, yes, I've given some thought on switching the boys over. I wanted to get Piper completely transitioned before I jumped in with the other two (just in case she had issues.. didn't want to be dealing with all 3 having problems at once!). So, maybe sometime soon 



HayleyMarie said:


> Meow Piper, you sexy girl!!
> 
> Kady, I am so glad she is doing so well on the raw. Told ya!!! :wink:


Yes you did  I'm happy I went ahead and switched her.. she's doing very well.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> DANG those are some muscular legs! She is beautiful. I love how she is like a washed out tricolor. I have never seen that color before. What is it called?


She is a blue tri color 



RiverRun said:


> My goodness she is beautiful! I demand more pictures of this girl!


Okay.. you asked for it..























































I have.. a lot more LOL.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Such a stunning dog!! We are also just passing the 6 week ish mark, I can't remember exactly now, it might be more like 7 or 8 but about the same place as you are! I know how you are feeling - worrying about variety and rotations! My biggest issue right now is trying to get enough boneless meals in. Boneless stuff is so expensive up here, and its time consuming to cut the meat off bones.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I have.. a lot more LOL.


MORE! GIVE ME MORE! Haha she's SUCH a beautiful dog. Actually I want more shots of your whole pack, thanks :thumb:




jenv101 said:


> Such a stunning dog!! We are also just passing the 6 week ish mark, I can't remember exactly now, it might be more like 7 or 8 but about the same place as you are! I know how you are feeling - worrying about variety and rotations! My biggest issue right now is trying to get enough boneless meals in. Boneless stuff is so expensive up here, and its time consuming to cut the meat off bones.


I'm at the same stage as you two, and I use heart as the boneless meals, because it really is the only cheap boneless meat I can get (and the cheapest option for beef and pork too). Have you tried sourcing heart? I did reduce the portions to 80% of a normal meal size because of how rich heart is, and after a little case of the runs after the first few "heart only" meals, I've now been doing half chicken frame, half heart meals, increasing the heart ratio as he gets used to it. But its heaps cheaper than any other boneless meat (including chicken)


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> I'm at the same stage as you two, and I use heart as the boneless meals, because it really is the only cheap boneless meat I can get (and the cheapest option for beef and pork too). Have you tried sourcing heart? I did reduce the portions to 80% of a normal meal size because of how rich heart is, and after a little case of the runs after the first few "heart only" meals, I've now been doing half chicken frame, half heart meals, increasing the heart ratio as he gets used to it. But its heaps cheaper than any other boneless meat (including chicken)


Yes, I did find heart for an ok price, and an order of beef heart is being delivered today actually! I've just introduced them to beef in the last week or so, maybe week and a half, so hopefully after a few days of slowly introducing the heart, they will be ok with it. Both of them have been a bit sick the past few nights (why is it always in the middle of the night/early morning?) so I'm not sure if the richness of the beef has something to do with that (I have been giving them some steak I found in the freezer) or if its from their scavening for tree seed pods outside lol. Those dogs eat a lot of stuff in the yard, so it's hard to say!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> Such a stunning dog!! We are also just passing the 6 week ish mark, I can't remember exactly now, it might be more like 7 or 8 but about the same place as you are! I know how you are feeling - worrying about variety and rotations! My biggest issue right now is trying to get enough boneless meals in. Boneless stuff is so expensive up here, and its time consuming to cut the meat off bones.


Thanks 

I'm in the same boat with boneless meals.. it's pretty pricey here too! The beef I got is actually from Blue Ridge Beef, it's 85% lean beef and was $37.50 for 30lbs. They offer ground rabbit as well, but at $3.65/lb., that won't be happening often!



hmbutler said:


> MORE! GIVE ME MORE! Haha she's SUCH a beautiful dog. Actually I want more shots of your whole pack, thanks :thumb:
> 
> I'm at the same stage as you two, and I use heart as the boneless meals, because it really is the only cheap boneless meat I can get (and the cheapest option for beef and pork too). Have you tried sourcing heart? I did reduce the portions to 80% of a normal meal size because of how rich heart is, and after a little case of the runs after the first few "heart only" meals, I've now been doing half chicken frame, half heart meals, increasing the heart ratio as he gets used to it. But its heaps cheaper than any other boneless meat (including chicken)


LOL, okay I'll go post a new picture thread on the Photography section 

I did order 10lbs. of pork heart recently, still waiting for them to come in. I think they were like $1.50/lb. or something, so not super cheap, but not too expensive either.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Piper is freaking gorgeous!! And like others have said, holy thigh muscles! That is one solid doggeh!

What mix is she to get those colors? I've never seen a pittie mix with "eyebrows"! Hehehe.

Oh...and very glad to hear all is going well!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BoxerPaws said:


> Oh my goodness, Piper is freaking gorgeous!! And like others have said, holy thigh muscles! That is one solid doggeh!
> 
> What mix is she to get those colors? I've never seen a pittie mix with "eyebrows"! Hehehe.
> 
> Oh...and very glad to hear all is going well!


She's just a mutt LOL. I mean, I call her a Pit Bull mix, leaning more toward the American Bully type. Her parents were HUGE (both easily 75lbs. and solid), so she's actually pretty small in comparison (she's around 45lbs.). If you Google "tri colored Pit Bull" you'll find all kinds, mostly American Bullies, but there are some black/tan APBT's out there.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow what thighs. I just gave mine a little liver last night. It's hard for me to know who's poo is who's as I have a doggie door, but so far so good. My Turtle has been on it for awhile now with no problems. I too worry about variety, but I just keep thinking Bill would tell us to chill out so that calms me down. And I think well if I was feeding the same dog food all the time would it be any different.

I did start keeping it on the calender but have not had time to do it lately.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Wow what thighs. I just gave mine a little liver last night. It's hard for me to know who's poo is who's as I have a doggie door, but so far so good. My Turtle has been on it for awhile now with no problems. I too worry about variety, but I just keep thinking Bill would tell us to chill out so that calms me down. And I think well if I was feeding the same dog food all the time would it be any different.
> 
> I did start keeping it on the calender but have not had time to do it lately.


I'm going to have to tell Piper about all these compliments on her thighs!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I was just reading everyone elses posts and the songs "she's got Legs" started playing in my head LOL Love Piper Dog <3


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Such a STUNNER...Tina Turner has got nothing on Piper...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

maplewood said:


> I was just reading everyone elses posts and the songs "she's got Legs" started playing in my head LOL Love Piper Dog <3





frogdog said:


> Such a STUNNER...Tina Turner has got nothing on Piper...


Thanks guys


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She looks great! Love the muscle definition! Awesome!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Blue tri color... Well, it is a beautiful color! Thanks


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> She looks great! Love the muscle definition! Awesome!


Thank you 



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Blue tri color... Well, it is a beautiful color! Thanks


I'm quite partial to it myself


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

The Op 's dog looks damn good!!!...welcome to the RAW movement!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

nupe said:


> The Op 's dog looks damn good!!!...welcome to the RAW movement!


Thank you


----------

